# HGH Tiredness



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm running 5iu/day of Rips at the mo and seem to feel constantly tired and lethargic, has anybody else felt these symptoms on HGH?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Since feeling tired and lethargic have you noticed increased water retention?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

i get it realy bad, sometimes i nearly nod off before sets, all i ever want to do is sleep these days.

Infact all I can think of right now is finishing work at 5 and going home to bed lol.

On a side note try a little T4 or look into it, I found it helped a little


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Bensif said:


> Since feeling tired and lethargic have you noticed increased water retention?


Yes, a little


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> Yes, a little


I found the same, taking a herbal diuretic and a potassium supp now, dropped aboug 2lbs of water and feel ALOT better. I always find my BP rises when I retain too much water and this makes me feel lethargic. Maybe try that.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Cheers, will do


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

i found the same, after jabbing in the morning i could go back to bed a sleep all day, the night jab was weird that would keep me awake :confused1:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

its adrenal fatigue- some people get it on HGH. You can supplement T4 as the conversion of T4 to T3 is part of the cascade that HGH causes to increase IGF-1. From adrenal perspective, supplement with DHEA.


----------



## vigdor (Jun 27, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> its adrenal fatigue- some people get it on HGH. You can supplement T4 as the conversion of T4 to T3 is part of the cascade that HGH causes to increase IGF-1. From adrenal perspective, supplement with DHEA.


But the adrenal glands have nothing to do with thyroxine...


----------



## Sid81 (Jun 24, 2012)

I have recently gone back to morning jabs, great and awake until dinner time then I'm proper drowsy until about now (3pm) if I take it before bed I get massive night sweats though!


----------

